# Pictures of Frankenstein monster makeup \ costume



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi All,

My soon to be wife (October 19th, 2013) and I want to dress up as Frankenstein and the the Bride of Frankenstein for our annual Halloween costume party. If any forum members have done this, I would love to see pictures of your makeup \ costume.

Thanks and Happy Haunting!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

We have... *shrug* Our make-up sucked, though. Well, mine was okay. I just went with white powder foundation. My husband's was... Pretty terrible, actually. I have yet to perfect my color cream makeup skills. But here's a pic...

I decided to buy an angel costume and use the dress part instead of an actual Bride of Frankenstein costume. Generally I've found that they are either a shapeless smock or... Erm. _Revealing._ Not my style. Then I just added a white cloak I had from an old ghost costume and got a Bride wig.

My husband's costume was even easier. He wore black trousers, a black t-shirt and a dark dress jacket we found at the thrift store. I brushed some of my summer bronzing powder on his clothes for "dirt."

It would have been great, if I'd known what I was doing with his make-up.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

My friend did the bride of Frankenstein, I made a mummy costume. I thought she did an amazing job with the make up... Here's a Pic..


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures!!! Anyone else have some. Would love to see.

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Would love to see more pictures!!


----------

